# AFSOF Pics



## DA SWO (Feb 22, 2010)

Thought I'd start a thread with AF SOF Pics.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 22, 2010)

PAVE's in Yeman


----------



## Rapid (Feb 23, 2010)

Cool, man, cool. Keep em coming if you've got any others.


----------



## metalmom (Feb 23, 2010)

Great pics!
The 1st one is pretty cool.


----------



## Vat_69 (Feb 27, 2010)

http://www.herkybirds.com/gallery/files/0/100_0917_original.jpg 

 Aerial Refueling over NM with my homies.


----------



## Vat_69 (Feb 27, 2010)

MC-130W Aerial Refueling over NM with my homies.


----------



## twelvepercentt (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks for all the awesome pics guys!  My son is at Grizzly Youth Academy and graduates from High School this July.  Sean plans on joining the Air Force and wants to be a PJ.  I periodically peruse your boards to give him inspiration and keep his eye on the prize. My son does not have internet access or even phone access except a 5 minute phone call every two weeks.  Mail is his primary form of communication.  I am sure he will enjoy these pics! My son is working hard to get fit and can do 100 push ups, but currently he can do 75 pushups in the allotted time.  When he gets home he will train hard to excel in all areas of his PAST. as they do not have access to a pool.

I was once in an Air Refueler and able to lay down in the refueling area and check it out with the AF Reserves-Too cool!

Thanks guys for all that you do and for serving our country so bravely!

Tracy


----------



## Dead Last (Feb 28, 2010)

1051... That's a good looking gal!!!


----------



## talonlm (Feb 28, 2010)

Not bad, not bad . . . . but Talons are better!


----------



## Vat_69 (Mar 2, 2010)

Whiskey's do more with less  >:{


Cheers!


----------



## talonlm (Mar 2, 2010)

Hey, we all love Wombats here!  I'm just sayin' we do the same job with a forty-five year old airframe and an average crew age of (oddly enough) forty-five.







And, to be honest, after a long debrief, some of our guys look like that, minus the grenades.


----------



## JJ sloan (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm a ground pounder, but the C-130 (no matter what model) holds a special place in my heart!
Thanks for the thread!


----------



## JustAnotherJ (Mar 3, 2010)

It always brings me a tear of joy to watch a new guy begin the domino effect puke during low levels.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 3, 2010)

Ah... 130= Noisy inside, the jump seats suck, no place to relieve oneself on long flights, and a wonderful bird...
MC130E (yes, I'm old, STFU) = nice interior decorating, great stereo, nice sound insulation, a built in latrine, and nice toys to confuse one's opponent, and a wonderful bird...

I actually still have my Talon patch from a JSOT, the Echo crew was very, very happy they were not on the E&E roster for that trip, just taxi service 

Maybe I can actually help with some pics, including a 67 ARRS coin...  nunya Rescue Dogs know that outfit, do ya? :doh:


----------



## TheSiatonist (Mar 3, 2010)

JustAnotherJ said:


> It always brings me a tear of joy to watch a new guy begin the domino effect puke during low levels.


 
Reading that, I can't help but remember this gem posted by someone else:

"True story, while serving a MTT at Benning, my ODA assisted with IOBC, all LTs, most newly Airborne grads, in their first and 6th jump since BAT.

We conducted a 2 hrs flight NOE, most of the students were feeling slight air sickness. My friend, the ODA Medic gave me a motion sickness bag. Unknowing to others, I had a second bag already filled with a water mushed up MRE. When I turned to relieve myself, I turned around again giving him a 'full' bag of puke. He began gulping the meal, and 20 LTs lost theirs."


----------



## Dead Last (Mar 3, 2010)

talonlm said:


> Not bad, not bad . . . . but Talons are better!


 
Only because they keep changing us...:cool:

I'm kidding, but seriously


----------



## 7point62 (Mar 4, 2010)

Great pics, everybody. Special place in my heart for the old pre-Pavelow 53s. And back in my blue-suit days we used to LAPES drop the same jeep over and over again until it was about a foot high. We called it recycling.  Here's a good LAPES pallet drop pic, wheels down, nose up.


----------



## Vat_69 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sand Man said:


> Reading that, I can't help but remember this gem posted by someone else:
> 
> "True story, while serving a MTT at Benning, my ODA assisted with IOBC, all LTs, most newly Airborne grads, in their first and 6th jump since BAT.
> 
> We conducted a 2 hrs flight NOE, most of the students were feeling slight air sickness. My friend, the ODA Medic gave me a motion sickness bag. Unknowing to others, I had a second bag already filled with a water mushed up MRE. When I turned to relieve myself, I turned around again giving him a 'full' bag of puke. He began gulping the meal, and 20 LTs lost theirs."


Classic move!  I have only ever seen it done with clam cowder though.....usually the loadmaster and an extra pilot/load pull it off masterfully.  Puking rangers everywhere!


----------



## 7point62 (Mar 4, 2010)

(Sorry dudes, in my enthusiasm for herky pics I posted a non-AFSOC photo on an AFSOC thread. At this point I'm unable to delete it...Mods, feel free to zap it.)


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 4, 2010)

7point62 said:


> (Sorry dudes, in my enthusiasm for herky pics I posted a non-AFSOC photo on an AFSOC thread. At this point I'm unable to delete it...Mods, feel free to zap it.)


 
Nah, keep it.  It's a cool pic and we often  used slick 130's for SOF missions (SOLL II).


----------



## Nasty (Mar 4, 2010)

Recent AFSOC pics


----------



## Ravage (Mar 4, 2010)

talonlm said:


> Not bad, not bad . . . . but Talons are better!


 
Love the Daisy Cutter pic 







CCTs doing what they are trained to do - saving people's lives....


----------



## Nasty (Mar 5, 2010)

Another


----------



## Ravage (Mar 5, 2010)

Whats is that thingy he's looking through ?


----------



## 08steeda (Mar 5, 2010)

Range Finder


----------



## TheSiatonist (Mar 6, 2010)

Only a matter of time when range finders will be about the size of a pen. I mean last time I saw pics of range finders they still needed tripods to prop it up and the device itself was about a foot and a half long.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Mar 6, 2010)

Although I'd like one of the models we had, I like my civvie ones... dual duty as binos is always a helpful thing.


----------



## Vat_69 (Mar 7, 2010)

MC-130P Combat Shadows in formation.


----------



## Vat_69 (Mar 7, 2010)

MC130E on the tarmac and a MC130P flying low level


----------



## talonlm (Mar 7, 2010)

Combat Talon, Firebird LZ, Eilson, AK, circa June 1999.  This was the only shot without a head showing the in bubble!


----------



## TheSiatonist (Mar 8, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## talonlm (Mar 8, 2010)

For all my little U-Boat drivers out there . . . .


----------



## Nasty (Mar 9, 2010)

more


----------



## talonlm (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## DA SWO (Mar 10, 2010)

MC-130 at Port au Prince Airport; Operation UPHOLD/RESTORE DEMOCRACY


----------



## Nasty (Mar 11, 2010)

Anybody have any idea what happened to the pics I posted; one day they were there, the next gone.


----------



## talonlm (Mar 11, 2010)

Yeah, same problem here.


----------



## Nasty (Mar 12, 2010)

I'll try again


----------



## Nasty (Mar 12, 2010)

MH-53 "Paves Rule!"


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 29, 2010)

View attachment 11943UH-1N at Hurby


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 29, 2010)

Combat Controller leading a "Civillian aircraft" to a parking spot at Baghdad Arpt.

View attachment 11944


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 5, 2010)

MC-130P refueling a CV-22

View attachment 11971


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 7, 2010)

Brand new HC-130J.  Technically not a SOF bird, but sweet anyway.

View attachment 11979


----------



## DA SWO (May 7, 2010)

View attachment 12193CV-22:


----------



## UrbanOrb (Nov 30, 2010)

Painting of "AFSOC AC130/MC-130 Gunner, Picasso blue period"


----------



## UrbanOrb (Nov 30, 2010)

Painting of "AFSOC AC130/MC-130 Gunner, Picasso Red period"


----------



## UrbanOrb (Nov 30, 2010)

Painting of "AFSOC Guardian of Flight"


----------



## UrbanOrb (Nov 30, 2010)

Painting of "AFSOC Melrose Bombing Range Damaged Tanks"


----------



## UrbanOrb (Nov 30, 2010)

Painting of "AFSOC Aircrew In the belly of the Acrft"


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## TheSiatonist (May 13, 2013)




----------



## amlove21 (May 13, 2013)

Ha! I know one of those guys, really, really well. Almost as much as I know myself......


----------



## Salt USMC (May 13, 2013)

amlove21 said:


> Ha! I know one of those guys, really, really well. Almost as much as I know myself......


Hey now, DADT has been repealed for almost two years now.  You don't have to hide any more!


----------



## Kunoichii (May 13, 2013)

Do all PJs chew? I swear every time I see one, they are chewing.


----------



## amlove21 (May 14, 2013)

Kunoichii said:


> Do all PJs chew? I swear every time I see one, they are chewing.


Dude, TONS of guys in SOF chew. PJ's don't really smoke often, but I think it would be easier to figure out the guys on my team that don't chew as opposed to who does. The list would just be shorter.


----------



## Tropicana98 (May 14, 2013)

amlove21 said:


> Dude, TONS of guys in SOF chew. PJ's don't really smoke often, but I think it would be easier to figure out the guys on my team that don't chew as opposed to who does. The list would just be shorter.


 
X2 We have a squad spittoon for times when we are just bullshittin around the AO.


----------



## DA SWO (May 14, 2013)

TheSiatonist said:


>


 
The E on the forehead, does it mean empty?


----------



## amlove21 (May 14, 2013)

SOWT said:


> The E on the forehead, does it mean empty?


lol no. It means expectant. As in, dead.


----------



## RackMaster (May 14, 2013)

amlove21 said:


> lol no. It means expectant. As in, dead.


 
I would assume "expectant" means they are preggo...  :-":-/


----------



## DA SWO (May 14, 2013)

amlove21 said:


> lol no. It means expectant. As in, dead.


Your no fun.

Buzz Killer....


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (May 15, 2013)

SOWT said:


> Your no fun.
> 
> Buzz Killer....


 
Cross thread rep!


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (May 26, 2013)

The brigade has BA pics of Gunships......









All that stuff on the TOP makes me lactate....:wall:


----------



## DA SWO (May 26, 2013)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> The brigade has BA pics of Gunships......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Cleanest U-boat I have ever seen, either fresh from the wash rack, or just built.

BTW-Nice to know the white sticky stuff on your hands was from "lactating"


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 26, 2013)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> The brigade has BA pics of Gunships......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wowzer!  Didn't I see that thing in Avatar!?!


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (May 27, 2013)

Yeah well....means spongey can talky!!!!!

And yes to Avatar....this was the plane that took them all home.......oh wait.....no it wasn't....it killed their families......


----------



## TheSiatonist (May 27, 2013)

A lot of gizmos on that bird. I bet Jane's has a detailed breakdown on all of them.  

Thanks for sharing, SpongeBob!


----------



## amlove21 (May 27, 2013)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> The brigade has BA pics of Gunships......
> 
> 
> All that stuff on the TOP makes me lactate....:wall:


 
Please excuse my hard on. AC-130 is my favorite platform. And this is the J too, yea? I love this bird above me, bringing hate on anything I need. Dammit, what an awesome thing.


----------



## DA SWO (May 27, 2013)

amlove21 said:


> Please excuse my hard on. AC-130 is my favorite platform. And this is the J too, yea? I love this bird above me, bringing hate on anything I need. Dammit, what an awesome thing.


 
Nah, its a U model.  I don't think the J's are on the ramp yet.

But I agree that the AC is one bad ass platform.


----------



## nfkfirefighter (May 28, 2013)

amlove21 said:


> Please excuse my hard on. AC-130 is my favorite platform. And this is the J too, yea? I love this bird above me, bringing hate on anything I need. Dammit, what an awesome thing.


 
Someone can correct me if I am wrong but I believe all the 'J's' are 6 prop is one of the quick signs its a J.


----------



## Crusader74 (May 28, 2013)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> The brigade has BA pics of Gunships......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Some surveillance suite on that! That would see two flies shagging from 30.000 feet and still shoot the hairs on their heads..lol


----------



## ebiaihi (May 28, 2013)

amlove21 said:


> Dude, TONS of guys in SOF chew. PJ's don't really smoke often, but I think it would be easier to figure out the guys on my team that don't chew as opposed to who does. The list would just be shorter.


 

Do you think it's just more convenient to chew than to smoke? I can't see how anybody could choose chew over a cigarette, chew just made me puke.


----------



## amlove21 (May 28, 2013)

N0 clue. Tons of guys do it. We have had a rash of guys quitting recently though, which is great.


----------



## ProPatria (May 28, 2013)

Speaking from my experience in the reconnaissance world, the smokers weren't allowed/supposed to smoke at night because the cherry is visable at night with the naked eye and extremely easy to spot with night vision. As well, cigarettes get wet easy while chew is still packable if it gets wet on insert or from rain. 

You can also chew indoors and smokers can't smoke inside work areas


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (May 28, 2013)

Comeon....everyone knows why people dip.....


> Blain: Bunch of slack-jawed faggots around here. This stuff will make you a god damned sexual Tyrannosaurus, just like me.


----------



## ebiaihi (May 28, 2013)

That's good to hear. I'm not the kind of person to whine, I made a decision to smoke. But since my mom and dad have had their health affected by smoking I've been wondering if it'll get me too. I'm glad I quit when I did. I hope it doesn't catch up with those guys, tobacco can put your family through the ringer.


----------



## ebiaihi (May 28, 2013)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Comeon....everyone knows why people dip.....


 

I remember back when I was a kid I watched that movie the night before I went to a friend's birthday party. I got my dad to buy me some Big League Chew at the gas station on the way there. I said "this stuff will make you a sexual tyrannosaurus" and one of the adults heard me, I couldn't watch movies like that for a long time after that happened.


----------



## UrbanOrb (Jul 14, 2013)

_*Heritage of the Special Operations Professionals*  -  http://www.afsoc.af.mil/library/afsocheritage/ 
*AFSOC Social Media. **AFSOC Facebook* -  https://www.facebook.com/AfsocOfficial _


----------



## justincredubil02 (Jul 24, 2013)

Dammit, I wish they would let us wear Merrells...


----------



## Hella-Copters (Aug 4, 2013)

Get S0me!!!


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 4, 2013)

justincredubil02 said:


> Dammit, I wish they would let us wear Merrells...


8 pieces of paper and two years of your life, my friend- and they will.


----------



## Kunoichii (Aug 5, 2013)

Those Ospreys are scary. My buddy is a crew chief on one, and he has crashed 4 times in the last 5 years.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 5, 2013)

Kunoichii said:


> Those Ospreys are scary. My buddy is a crew chief on one, and he has crashed 4 times in the last 5 years.


Your buddy a Marine or Air Force?


----------



## Kunoichii (Aug 6, 2013)

SOWT said:


> Your buddy a Marine or Air Force?



He is a Marine.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 6, 2013)

Kunoichii said:


> Those Ospreys are scary. My buddy is a crew chief on one, and he has crashed 4 times in the last 5 years.





Kunoichii said:


> He is a Marine.


I don't know what he considers a crash to be, but the Marines have only had  (IIRC) 1-2 crashes in the last four years.


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 7, 2013)

SOWT said:


> I don't know what he considers a crash to be, but the Marines have only had  (IIRC) 1-2 crashes in the last four years.


After doing a little research (web only) it looks like we have only lost 7 V-22's since 2000. The number of class A's (1 million dollars or a loss of life) is higher than that, up to 10.

I guess we would have to define what we call a "crash", whether that be an IFE resulting in an uncontrolled or emergency landing/hard landing. 

Not calling anyone a liar- but I know 3 of those class A's were USAF 22's, so yea.


----------



## Muppet (Aug 7, 2013)

Hey A.M. Love, the first pic with the guys in the front leaning rest...what does the grey beret signify? Guy is in the front row...

F.M.


----------



## Kheenbish (Aug 7, 2013)

Firemedic said:


> Hey A.M. Love, the first pic with the guys in the front leaning rest...what does the grey beret signify? Guy is in the front row...
> 
> F.M.


 
Grey Berets belong to SOWT's.


----------



## Muppet (Aug 7, 2013)

Kheenbish said:


> Grey Berets belong to SOWT's.


 
O.K. Thanks.

F.M.


----------



## justincredubil02 (Aug 11, 2013)

amlove21 said:


> 8 pieces of paper and two years of your life, my friend- and they will.



Fair enough.


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 11, 2013)

Kunoichii said:


> Those Ospreys are scary...





amlove21 said:


> After doing a little research (web only) it looks like we have only lost 7 V-22's since 2000. The number of class A's (1 million dollars or a loss of life) is higher than that, up to 10.
> 
> I guess we would have to define what we call a "crash", whether that be an IFE resulting in an uncontrolled or emergency landing/hard landing.
> 
> Not calling anyone a liar- but I know 3 of those class A's were USAF 22's, so yea.


If they're good enough to put the POTUS on one, well, that probably serves as a ringing endorsement, right?  Oh, wait...they're _not_ putting him on it yet. 

http://security.blogs.cnn.com/2013/...oyed-for-first-time-in-support-of-Marine-one/

"Hey, you guys ahead!  I'll just take this old beater..." :)


----------



## AWP (Aug 12, 2013)

Just to reiterate for everyone's benefit:
If the photos are within the last decade, they need to be accompanied by a link to a .mil website *OR* they need to be edited for PERSEC (names and faces blacked out).


----------



## Hella-Copters (Aug 12, 2013)

Kunoichii said:


> Those Ospreys are scary. My buddy is a crew chief on one, and he has crashed 4 times in the last 5 years.



More quantitative info on the Osprey, its costs, and its safety record.  Per flight hour, not nearly as dangerous as riding in a helicopter.  I've flown both.

http://breakingdefense.com/2011/08/09/the-v-22-safer-than-helos-effective-worth-buying/


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Aug 13, 2013)

SOWT said:


> I don't know what he considers a crash to be, but the Marines have only had  (IIRC) 1-2 crashes in the last four years.



When I was with 3/7 Lima we were the first Marines to be flown around in an Osprey in full combat load to test the bird's ability to carry a fully loaded squad of Marines out in 29 Palms back in 05. While we all had gallows humor about it, it was honestly the smoothest flight in a bird I've ever been on, quick as hell too!


----------

